
Martian atmosphere behaves as one - based2
https://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Mars_Express/Martian_atmosphere_behaves_as_one
======
perl4ever
I find articles like this disappointing. In the second paragraph, it alludes
to the fact that a lot of people want to know why Mars isn't more like Earth.
But the rest of the article seems to omit any helpful context on how Earth
compares to the various aspects of Mars they are describing.

------
solarengineer
Informative.

This made me look up why the Earth's atmosphere doesn't leak out into space.

[0] [http://earthsky.org/earth/what-keeps-earths-atmosphere-on-
ea...](http://earthsky.org/earth/what-keeps-earths-atmosphere-on-earth)

[1] [https://www.quora.com/Why-wouldnt-Earths-atmosphere-
escape-i...](https://www.quora.com/Why-wouldnt-Earths-atmosphere-escape-into-
space)

[2] [https://scijinks.gov/pressure/](https://scijinks.gov/pressure/)

------
dasil003
I don’t understand how the atmosphere could possibly not behave as one system.

